# Drying & Curing. What's the difference?



## Hemp-o Kitty (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey everybody. I have a question for you all. What's the difference between drying and then curing? 
I dried a little bud I took from my plant and when it was quite dry I put it in a jar. The next morning it smelled horrible and it was humid again!!! There was no mould or anything like that.
Now I don't want to put my dried buds in a jar. Do I have to?
Thanks in advance to anyone who'll answer!!  

PS When I looked the term "curing" in the dictionary it said it means drying!!! So where's the difference?


----------



## Hick (Mar 24, 2007)

hempy...the "cureing" process, slowly allows the transformation of some of the chemical compounds that are non-psychoactive, into psycho active compounds.
It is "said" that a proper cure process _can_ improve the potency by up to 30%.


----------



## Hemp-o Kitty (Mar 25, 2007)

Hick, thanks very much for your well explained answer.You always explain the science behind things which is very interesting. 
I actually knew that you have to cure to improve the potency but is it normal that if you put them in jars they become humid again and they smell kind of bad?


----------



## Hick (Mar 25, 2007)

hey kit'.._some_.. 'rehydrateing' of the buds is normal. It is what makes the process work. Part of the decomposition process.
...BUT..they shouldn't get rehydrated so much, as to promote mold or an "ammonia" odor. That is a sign of problems. If this happens, remove all of the buds from the jar, spread them out on a screen or table, in open air to dry more. Then replace them in the jar to continue the cure.
A full cure takes 2-4 weeks, "at least", depending on moisture content, bud size/density, ect.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 25, 2007)

we had this same issue. Just clipped a piece off and waited a couple days for it to dry and smoked it.  It smelled to fresh and not like it should and didn't taste like it should either, similar but not the same.  It smelt better on the plant then dried out lol.  Going to deffinetely do the full cure.


----------

